# good fishing



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The word have it Ocean City have it going on day and night, Pier and Surf, Jetty and Bulk Head. Croakers, Flounder, Stripers (at night), Tog, Whiting and Trout. Fishing has been hot for the past couple weeks and stripers have been extremely abundant with the cooler weather. It might take longer to get there but its worth it from what I hear.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, for the update!
I am thinking of heading in that direction. No matter where I go I will give up a update upon my return.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like Anthony and I need to take a trip!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Where do you fish at OC? Anywhere near the boardwalk you can fish? Any bait shops around that area too?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm on vacation in OC form Sat. 23rd. through Sat 30th. Our condo at the Camelot is right on the beach so it's out the door and across the sand for surf fishing. I usually have a line in the water by 5:30 AM. By 8:00 AM the beach goers arrive so it's breakfast and a drive down to the inlet for a little more fishing. My wife is treating me to an overnight offshore marlin charter. It's my first marlin trip so I'm really excited about it. I'm looking forward to a week packed with fishing so I'm hoping the rock are still around.

Catman.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

catman, where are good fishing spots at OC? I think we'll be doing the normal boardwalk thing during the day but I'd like to get some fishing in at night. Are there piers or areas of beaches to fish at night? This will be my first time so I'm clueless


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Mole we have been suprised again with puffers at the choptank mouth. I heading down to OC on saturday since i have that day off. I have a puffer and tog fetish that i have to fulfill by the end of the year and right now is prime. After sun rise i'll be on the 2nd-4th st. bulkhead fishing for tog after that I'll be on the oceanic pier during the change of tide for puffers and whatever else bite. 

If i have enough time i will fish the ocean side for witing.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Catman, good luck with the marlin, remember catch take a picture and enjoy. I want to see the picture.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*OC SPOTS*

wrong way leave the surf alone this time of year wait till the kids/misses go to sleep get some jigs from 1/2 to11/2 and some rubber and bucktails and jig the bridge its the best fishing down there if your into the bait thing get some peeler and squid for croakers and believe me they bite better at night for size the peeler will get others attention also rock/trout and drum i havnt been down in about a month but we killed them on bass assins and zooms in albino . almost all the action was at the end of the flood and through the ebb .hint fish with the peeler as the tide is creasting near the draw and you should get a good bite (make sure you have live peeler and just cut in half rock/trout and drum that was a month ago but they should still be there good luck !!and hope this helps !!ZOOM


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Gwaud;
Two questions. 1, Are you going to eat these blow fish?
2; What will you use for bait to catch them?

I never caught a blow fish but I am willing to give them a try. Good luck with the fishing in OC. I will let you know how I make out in the DE Bay.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*BAIT SHOPS*

WW sorry i missed on the bait shops there is a shop a block off of the bridge towards the inlet its skips or theres jj at the oceanic peir he always has eels or across the bridge towards salsbury on the left corner called delmarva sports center i havnt been down for a month and i recall them saying somthing about a move but cant confirm . if at all posible try to find live peeler i was out fishing the guys with frozen 10 to 1 ake marine is behind delmarva ss with a couple more shops in there i just dont remember the names !!good luck and we want details when you get back~ZOOM


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Eating Blowfish........*

They are some tasty eating guys! You need a sharp knife and a pair of pliers. You have to skin em like a catfish, hence the pliers. You get a piece of meat like a shrimp and it tastes a whole lot better..........


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Big Rad
I will give one a try if I get the chance. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If you're fishing the inlet or route 50 bridge, is there a close place to park around there? And is it free parking at night?


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*PRKING*

parking is a free for all!! there is a littlle lot on the oc side for i think 4 or 5 cars with meters check that or you can park off to the side of the road and hike all the way to the other side where the fishing is best i think if you go to skips he will let you prk next to his shop for a fee im sure if you do prk along the road make sure your out of there at the posted time i have seen cars towed i think its like 12:00 till 5am you cant dont quote me !!ZOOM


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Mole

The bait of choice is squid. if you use a thin 1/4 inch strip you can get them to take it with them cuz it fits in the mouth and if you use bigger they will chew on it. its a funny sight. they bite very light and have small mouths. they dont always take a bait because of their teeth are like a solid plate - 1 on top and 1 on bottom. you will probably go thru several pieces before you get the hang of it.


The way I clean them is something like catfish. With a sharp fillet knife I make 1 cut around the back of the head the expose the flesh, then just pull the skin off with your hands. since the skin is rough you can grip it. the flesh looks like raw chicken not like fish. after that dip it, cook it and eat it. I like them either grilled or fried.


If you wanna meet up down the ocean I wont be hard to find.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the parking tip. The bait of choice down there is squid, bloodworms, cut bait and live eels? That and lures right?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WW...Here's a local web site that has some excellent info for fishing OC:Sue Foster Fishing  . Between the info you've already received and this you shouldn/t have any trouble catching some fish. I'm going to target stripers form Shanty Town at night using live eels. Good luck and have some fun.

Catman.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey catman,

how big are these eels? And how do you rig them? 
Where do you buy them around OC?

thanks.

-John


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

catman i found out if you fish the 50 bridge section right in front of shanty town you make out better. We catch plenty right there. from there you can cast to shanty town and up/down the bridge pillings. We had always has good days on stripers, trout and blues.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Jang I buy my live bait from the oceanic pier. they have the minnows, eels and sometimes spot live.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks gwaud.

How do you hook an eel? and what kind of setup is best length of the rod, size of hooks, do you need a special rig, weight?

... sorry for too many questions...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

is it something like this?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Misty... I agree that the section of bridge by Shanty Town is productive, however; if I just want to ralax and drink a couple of ones in the evening I'd rather fish from Shanty Town. Down there I can just about fish right out of the back of my Expedition and don't have to carry anything. It's also easier to work lures from that level while still livelining an eel. If I'm not doing well there I move to the bridge but always start out at the pier. There's also some decent flounder fishing during daylight at the very end of the pier (really a bulk head) just down from where the head boat docks. 

Catman.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for that link catman. It was very helpful but I had a question. Many of those place listed on the site had fees to fish at like the piers and etc. Do they charge 24-7 or is it free at certain hours? I just plan to do some fishing at night just to say I fished at OC  I don't think I'll be able to catch any of the high tides saturday or early sunday morning so my success rate is pretty low it seems. Would it be weird if I geared up with a few 12 footers just to fish the inlet or is that just overkill?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wrong Way....Those piers that charge are 24/7 from what I can remember. There's nothing wrong with fishing a 12'er from the jetty. Actually it has its' advantages especially getting the fish up and out of the rocks. The extra leverage is helpful. Are you going to be down the ocean all week? If so perhaps we can get together. I'll be there Sat. through Sat. but really won't start fishing until Mon. morning.

Catman.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I'm just going to be down there this weekend for saturday until sunday. I plan to just enjoy the beach during the day but catch up on some fishing after sunset. Would the route 50 fishing spot be close to 14th street? I think we're staying close to 14th street and need to figure out where all the fishing locations are and decide on whether or not to walk or drive to the inlet.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wrong Way...14th Street is too far to walk to the inlet. You're 14+ blocks above it. It's just a short drive and parking won't be a problem. There's lots of rocks close to shore so take extra hooks and sinkers. Good luck and let us know how you did.

Catman.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

some info on the piers.

Oceanic Pier is open 24 hours a day. They charge you for 24 hours of fishing and give you a wrist band.

Shanty Town usually closes at 12 am depending on the bite. The guy running the place (Joe) often stays open later if the fish are biting good.

Both charge $5 a person.

I think this is Shanty Town Pier's last year of fishing. Something about new waterfront homes are going up next year.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Just got back from a trip to OC and managed to fish for a few hours at route 50 bridge. We asked around while on the boardwalk as to where the best places to fish were and ended up at the bridge. There were a few people fishing during the day at the inlet and not much action was reported. A few croakers were caught at Shantytown but since we got there late, we decided to walk up to the bridge and test our luck. The route 50 bridge isn't the typical fishing spot and is not for the faint of heart. You're pinned between a bridge fence and the railings with cars flying by. It's even worse when the bus drives by sounding like it's going to run you over. 

We fished from midnight to 3am on saturday night. Had a bunch of bites but only landed 2 fish and dropped another big one on the way up. After the people biking stopped sqeezing by, then came the heavy winds so we called it a night. It was a good thing fishing was just part of the trip as we had some fun in the sun during the day.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

*Bulk head and rt 50 bridge (far end)*

One of the hottest places out there.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey flounda how do you get to that part? I have only seen the 50 bridge(haven't fished it yet) and the inlet. That looks like a prime spot for them strippers...I mean stripers.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings jangwuah!

That's not a bad diagram, but I would suggest hooking the eel through the eyes (sounds cruel, but will keep the eel from finding its way under rocks, etc...) and a longer leader (at least 4 feet, preferably fluorocarbon.) Just use a strong swivel to attach to your main line. You might need to add an egg sinker to your main line before attaching the leader. All of this will be a waste if there are no rock in the area. Blues will cut the eel in half (expensive at $1.00/eel or $10.00/dozen.) Livelining a spot may be easier, and you might pick off a big weakie (trout).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks MJ!

I hope to meet you in one of those choptank trips out there in the fall...


----------

